# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Trabajar como vigilante de presa

## Rafel Gari

Hola a todos!

Me gustaría conocer que requisitos piden las confederaciones hidrográficas o el ministerio para poder optar a una plaza de responsable de una presa (no sé el nombre que recibe este puesto, me refiero al que abre o cierra las compuertas)
Me imagino que previamente ha de haber una convocatoria y se tendrán que pasar unas oposiciones.......... 
Me gustaría que alguien que esté en este puesto o que lo conozca nos pueda informar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Rafel Gari. Sí, primero tendrías que presentarte a las convocatorias de plazas del Ministerio y aprobar las oposiciones. Por otra parte, depende qué tipo de trabajo quieras desempeñar. No es lo mismo responsable de una presa (si por ello entendemos al jefe que toma las decisiones), que un operario de la misma, el cual realizaría las maniobras en los órganos de desagüe, que es lo que creo que quieres desempeñar según tu mensaje. Para ello, deberías presentarte por la especialidad de Hidráulica.

Todo ésto siempre y cuando sea para el Ministerio (CHs). Si ya son para presas de otra titularidad (regional, privada, etc) la cosa ya cambia, cada caso será diferente imagino.

----------


## Rafel Gari

Si, para puesto de operario.

¿Sabes si piden algún conocimiento o titulación específica?

----------


## quien es quien

> Si, para puesto de operario.
> 
> ¿Sabes si piden algún conocimiento o titulación específica?


Si no me equivoco, al menos Primaria y no sé si Bachillerato.

Por experiencia te digo que no es algo fácil. La última oposición que hice sobre esto, hace unos años, éramos más de 1000 para un puñado de plazas, y el examen no era fácil en absoluto.

Si encuentro la convocatoria la pondré, pero tú mismo puedes buscar esta y otras convocatorias similares en el BOE. Ahí está todo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si, para puesto de operario.
> 
> ¿Sabes si piden algún conocimiento o titulación específica?


De las de 2011, que tengo el documento a mano. Para las plazas de Hidráulica dentro del Grupo 3, exigían estar en posesión del Título de Bachillerato, Bachillerato Unificado Polivalente o Formación Profesional de Técnico Superior o Equivalente.

En cuanto al temario de la oposición, aparte de la fase común, la fase específica para Hidráulica incluía:

1. Conocimientos elementales de la Ley de Aguas. Dominio Público Hidráulico. 
2. Tipos de Presas. Elementos fundamentales de las presas. Elementos de desagüe: aliviaderos, válvulas y compuertas. Auscultación de presas.  
3. Vigilancia, control y mantenimiento de presas, canales y acequias.  
4. Conocimientos sobre vertidos de aguas residuales y estaciones depuradoras. 
5. Explotación, mantenimiento de sistemas de regadíos. 
6. Conocimientos sobre sistemas de aforos de caudales de agua. Mediciones y Cubicaciones. Tasa por inspección y vigilancia de obras. 
7. Confección de croquis y lectura de planos. Topografía.  
8. Proceso de tratamiento de potabilización de aguas en general. Etapas básicas. Reactivos. Decantación. Filtración. Esterilización.  
9. Equipos electromecánicos y neumáticos empleados en tratamiento de aguas y en la  deshidratación de fangos de decantación 
10. Maquinaria en general. Bombas elevadoras de agua y especiales para reactivos. Productos corrosivos. Detección y reparación de averías de máquinas y sistemas eléctricos, así como su puesta a punto. 
11. Parámetros: Eléctricos Mecánicos. Hidráulicos. Neumátic os. Químicos.  
12. Equipo de medida de energía eléctrica. Centros de transformación de media tensión. Motores eléctricos y sus sistemas de arranque. Cuadros de protección y distribución. Líneas de alimentación a receptores y circuitos de mando. Autómatas. 
13. Maquinaria de Obras Públicas. Tipos. Descripción y características. Motores térmicos. Gasolina y Diesel. Otros tipos. 
14. Circuitos hidráulicos. Generalidades físicas. Descripción de un circuito y su diseño. Bombonas hidráulicas. Motores hidráulicos. Acumuladores.

----------


## quien es quien

> De las de 2011, que tengo el documento a mano. Para las plazas de Hidráulica dentro del Grupo 3, exigían estar en posesión del Título de Bachillerato, Bachillerato Unificado Polivalente o Formación Profesional de Técnico Superior o Equivalente.
> 
> En cuanto al temario de la oposición, aparte de la fase común, la fase específica para Hidráulica incluía:[...]


+1 F. Lázaro.

Creo que ese fue mi año.... y anda que no había gente en la ETSICCP de la UPM.

----------


## Rafel Gari

> De las de 2011, que tengo el documento a mano. Para las plazas de Hidráulica dentro del Grupo 3, exigían estar en posesión del Título de Bachillerato, Bachillerato Unificado Polivalente o Formación Profesional de Técnico Superior o Equivalente.
> 
> En cuanto al temario de la oposición, aparte de la fase común, la fase específica para Hidráulica incluía:
> 
> 1. Conocimientos elementales de la Ley de Aguas. Dominio Público Hidráulico. 
> 2. Tipos de Presas. Elementos fundamentales de las presas. Elementos de desagüe: aliviaderos, válvulas y compuertas. Auscultación de presas.  
> 3. Vigilancia, control y mantenimiento de presas, canales y acequias.  
> 4. Conocimientos sobre vertidos de aguas residuales y estaciones depuradoras. 
> 5. Explotación, mantenimiento de sistemas de regadíos. 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la exposición del temario.
Ya me perdonarás, porque no tengo idea de todo esto, ¿Grupo 3 es el personal laboral? o es otra cosa? Yo me quedé en F.P.1, o sea, técnico, por lo que dices, entiendo que no vale, que tendría que ser por lo menos F.P.2, o sea técnico superior, ¿Es así?

Saludos

----------


## Rafel Gari

> Si no me equivoco, al menos Primaria y no sé si Bachillerato.
> 
> Por experiencia te digo que no es algo fácil. La última oposición que hice sobre esto, hace unos años, éramos más de 1000 para un puñado de plazas, y el examen no era fácil en absoluto.
> 
> Si encuentro la convocatoria la pondré, pero tú mismo puedes buscar esta y otras convocatorias similares en el BOE. Ahí está todo.


¿Me puedes indicar como buscar esta convocatoria en el BOE?

Gracias

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muchas gracias por la exposición del temario.
> Ya me perdonarás, porque no tengo idea de todo esto, ¿Grupo 3 es el personal laboral? o es otra cosa? Yo me quedé en F.P.1, o sea, técnico, por lo que dices, entiendo que no vale, que tendría que ser por lo menos F.P.2, o sea técnico superior, ¿Es así?
> 
> Saludos


Son los grupos profesionales de la Administración General del Estado. Si no recuerdo mal creo que era sí:

Grupo 1 -> Titulado Superior de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Ingenieros y licenciados.
Grupo 2 -> Titulado medio de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Ingenieros técnicos, peritos, etc.
Grupo 3 -> Técnico superior de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Técnicos especialistas.
Grupo 4 -> Oficial de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Técnicos auxiliares.
Grupo 5 -> Ayudante de actividades técnicas y profesionales.

En cuanto a lo segundo, con FP1 no. Para acceder a una plaza de grupo III necesitas mínimo Bachillerato o FP2.




> ¿Me puedes indicar como buscar esta convocatoria en el BOE?
> 
> Gracias


Este año no ha salido nada. http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2015/03/2...-2015-3035.pdf

----------


## quien es quien

> ¿Me puedes indicar como buscar esta convocatoria en el BOE?
> 
> Gracias


Te vas a la web del BOE y buscas lo que quieres encontrar.

Las plazas de funcionario del Estado salen publicadas en la Oferta Pública de Empleo de cada año.

Después, cada estamento publicará la convocatoria de esas plazas cuando estime oportuno.

Lo mejor, ir viendo el BOE todos los días. Concretamente el apartado II. Oposiciones y Concursos.

----------


## Rafel Gari

> Son los grupos profesionales de la Administración General del Estado. Si no recuerdo mal creo que era sí:
> 
> Grupo 1 -> Titulado Superior de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Ingenieros y licenciados.
> Grupo 2 -> Titulado medio de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Ingenieros técnicos, peritos, etc.
> Grupo 3 -> Técnico superior de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Técnicos especialistas.
> Grupo 4 -> Oficial de actividades técnicas y profesionales. Técnicos auxiliares.
> Grupo 5 -> Ayudante de actividades técnicas y profesionales.
> 
> En cuanto a lo segundo, con FP1 no. Para acceder a una plaza de grupo III necesitas mínimo Bachillerato o FP2.
> ...



Me cuesta encontrar, supongo que porque desconozco los términos, he estado buscando aquí: http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/01/1...A-2011-860.pdf que supongo que es la convocatoria de 2011 a la que hemos hecho referencia.
Me he leído toda la oferta para la CHE y lo mas parecido que he encontrado es en la pag. 38, la orden 63 y en la pag. 39 la orden 64, que denomina al puesto de trabajo "Agente medioambiental" piden un "Niv. CD 18" que no sé que es y un "GR C1" que creo que es la categoría profesional.

¿El puesto de trabajo es el de Agente Medioambiental?
El GR C1, ¿es la categoría profesional? 
La F.P. de grado medio, ¿es lo mismo que la F.P. 1?
¿Que es el nivel CD 18?

Muchísimas gracias por tus respuestas.

Saludos

----------


## Rafel Gari

> Te vas a la web del BOE y buscas lo que quieres encontrar.
> 
> Las plazas de funcionario del Estado salen publicadas en la Oferta Pública de Empleo de cada año.
> 
> Después, cada estamento publicará la convocatoria de esas plazas cuando estime oportuno.
> 
> Lo mejor, ir viendo el BOE todos los días. Concretamente el apartado II. Oposiciones y Concursos.



Muchas gracias!

Al final voy a saber buscar en el BOE.... jejejeje
El problema que tengo es que desconozco los términos con los que buscar, pero con la link de F. Lázaro y tus indicaciones, creo que lo voy encontrando.

----------

